# "Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2009" - Das Finale



## Walt (29 Juli 2009)

Folgende Elf Mädels habe es aufgrund Eures Abstimmungsergebnis geschafft, in das Finale um den Titel

"Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2009"

zu kommen. Bis kurz vor Weihnachten habt Ihr jetzt Zeit zu entscheiden, welche junge Frau sich diesen Titel holt.

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr wieder alle mitmacht!

Gruß Walt

Im Fainale sind:

*Anna Julia Kapfelsberger (Charlotte Sommer, Unter Uns)*





_*Anne Menden (Emily Höfer, GZSZ)*_





_*Jeanette Biedermann (Anna Polauke, Anna und die Liebe)*_





_*Jessica Ginkel (Caroline Neustädter, GZSZ)*_





_*Katharina Woschek (Marie Töppers, Marienhof)*_





_*Katrin Heß (Judith Hagendorf, Verbotene Liebe)*_





_*Sarah Bogen (Lilii Mattern, Unter Uns)*_







_*Sarah Tkotsch (Lucy Köster, GZSZ)*_
_*





Sarah Ulrich (Romy Sturm, Unter Uns)*_





_*Susan Sideropoulos (Verena Koch, GZSZ)*_





_*Theresa Underberg (Lydia Brandner, Verbotene Liebe)*_





*ES WÄRE GANZ TOLL,WENN VIELLEICHT EIN ANDERER USER VON CELEBBOARD BILDER VON DEN MÄDELS POSTEN KÖNNTE!*


----------



## coci (29 Juli 2009)

lol7 *Oh ich bin ja der 1.* lol4​


----------



## TerenziConnor (29 Juli 2009)

Jessica :thumbup:


----------



## Walt (30 Juli 2009)

Ich finde die alle total hot, ohne Ausnahme, die Entscheidung fällt mir wirklich sehr schwer. Ich schwanke zwischen Jessica Ginkel und Katrin Heß. Habe meine Stimme letztlich für Jessica abgegeben, weil ich glaube, dass sie gegen die total überwertete Jeanette Biedermann (die aber auch knusprig ist) die besten Chancen hat.

Aber die süße Katrin Heß hat wirklich auch Eure Stimme verdient. Deshalb möchte meinen Post hier als Werbung für Katrin Heß verstanden wissen!

LG Walt


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2009)

Es kann nur eine geben!!! 

*Jeanette Biedermann*


----------



## General (30 Juli 2009)

So Stimme ist raus


----------



## Walt (1 Aug. 2009)

*Falls jemand hier Bilder der 11 Soap-Girls posten würden, wäre ich ihm/ihr sehr dankbar!*​
Walt


----------



## Katzun (1 Aug. 2009)

Walt schrieb:


> *Falls jemand hier Bilder der 11 Soap-Girls posten würden, wäre ich ihm/ihr sehr dankbar!*​
> Walt



ich mach das später und baue sie unter die jeweiligen namen rein.

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## Walt (2 Aug. 2009)

Diese Meldung ist sehr schade:

*Seit April 2006 spielt Jessica Ginkel die Rolle der Caroline Neustädter in der RTL-Daily-Soap. Am 27. Juli 2009 gab sie ihren Ausstieg bei GZSZ bekannt.*

Gruß Walt


----------



## jogi50 (6 Aug. 2009)

nehme Jeanette Biedermann.


----------



## Bockwurst (8 Aug. 2009)

Meine Stimme geht an Theresa Underberg


----------



## mark lutz (8 Aug. 2009)

schwere wahl aber ich habe mal für die sahra gestimmt hehe


----------



## tommie3 (15 Aug. 2009)

Hab Jeanette gewählt.
Ist schon ne schnuckelige.


----------



## Walt (18 Aug. 2009)

*Hi!

Jeder der Lust hat, darf hier Bilder der Soap-Girls posten! Nur zu!

Gruß Walt!*


----------



## Walt (28 Aug. 2009)

@ Mark Lutz:

Für welche Sarah bist Du denn?

Ganz schön knapp hier! Könnte noch spannend werden, denn das voten ist ja noch fast bis Weihnachten möglich. 

Wie gesagt, wer Pics der Soap-Girls posten könnte, kann sich meines Dankes sicher sein!

LG
Walt


----------



## Bobby35 (28 Aug. 2009)

Stimme raus.. JEssica FTW!


----------



## Kalif (31 Aug. 2009)

Susan Sideropoulos


----------



## Katzun (2 Sep. 2009)

was lange wärt wird endlich gut, habe ein paar bilder eingefügt.

achso, meine stimme geht an Sarah Ulrich

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## Walt (2 Sep. 2009)

@ Katzun: Danke für die Mühe :laola:

Es ist ganz schön spannend hier!

LG Walt


----------



## Katzun (2 Sep. 2009)

finde ich auch, keine hat einen wirklichen vorsprung, alle sind dicht beinander


----------



## Walt (3 Sep. 2009)

@ Katzun:

Danke dafür, dasss Du diese Abstimmung auch oben "festgepint" hast. ich beabsichtige eine solche Abstimmung ab sofort jährlich durchzuführen.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## foomi (7 Sep. 2009)

Hi, meine Stimme geht an:

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## foomi (8 Sep. 2009)

1. Jeanette Biedermann (Anna Polauke, Anna und die Liebe)
2. Anna Julia Kapfelsberger (Charlotte Sommer, Unter Uns)
3. Anne Menden (Emily Höfer, GZSZ)
4. Jessica Ginkel (Caroline Neustädter, GZSZ)
5. Susan Sideropoulos (Verena Koch, GZSZ)
6. Katrin Heß (Judith Hagendorf, Verbotene Liebe)
7. Sarah Bogen (Lilii Mattern, Unter Uns)
8. Katharina Woschek (Marie Töppers, Marienhof)
9. Sarah Tkotsch (Lucy Köster, GZSZ)
10. Sarah Ulrich (Romy Sturm, Unter Uns)


----------



## Quick Nick (11 Sep. 2009)

Susan Sideropoulos


----------



## Stefan24100 (12 Okt. 2009)

meine Stimme ging an Susan Sideropoulos


----------



## Sucre (12 Okt. 2009)

Das ist auf jeden Fall eine unglaublich schwere Entscheidung, sich auf einen Einzigen festlegen zu müssen. Die sind alle sehr lecker.:drip:

Hab meine Stimme der süßen Sarah Tkotsch gegeben.:hearts:


----------



## Walt (4 Nov. 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

leider ist inzwischen nicht nur Jessica Ginkel aus "GZSZ" ausgestiegen, sondern auch Katharina Woschek aus "Marienhof", Katrin Heß aus "Verbotene Liebe" und Sara Ulrich aus "Unter Uns".

LG Walt


----------



## thunder 76 (7 Nov. 2009)

Na da nehme ich mal Jeanette!


----------



## Cherubini (19 Nov. 2009)

schon überraschend, dass Theresa Underberg führt, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Nov. 2009)

Ja, finde ich auch. Aber Sie ist ja auch eine wirklich gute und hübsche Schauspielerin. Sie Spielt auch ne bessere Rolle als Jeanette.


----------



## Christian Behne (21 Nov. 2009)

ich liebe lucy also fräulein tkotsch kriegt meine stimme


----------



## ip1 (24 Nov. 2009)

Jessy Susan und Anne 
schade das ich nur 1 Stimme hab


----------



## flieder (1 Dez. 2009)

sarah tkotsch - die jungschauspielerin hat echt ausdruck!


----------



## Walt (16 Dez. 2009)

ENDSPURT!

Nur noch knapp 4 Tage und mindestens drei Soap-Girls haben noch reale Siegchancen:

Jeanette Biedermann = 72 Stimmen

Sarah Ulrich = 72 Stimmen

Theresa Underberg = 76 Stimmen.

Auf gehts User: Wer wird DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2009?

IHR ENTSCHEIDET ES - JETZT!


----------



## NY65 (17 Dez. 2009)

Meine Stimme geht ganz klar an Theresa Underberg. Sie hat die schönsten Augen.:thumbup:


----------



## flocke21 (17 Dez. 2009)

stimme ist raus =))))


----------



## Walt (20 Dez. 2009)

*Jeanette Biedermann und Theresa Underberg sind gemeinsam zu "Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2009" gewählt worden.*

40 deutsche Soap-Girls wurden in zwei getrennten Abstimmungsgruppen nominiert. Davon haben es die besten 11 in diese Finalabstimmung geschafft. 

Das Finale führte zu folgendem Ergebnis der Celebboard-User:

1. Jeanette Biedermann, 76 Stimmen 
Theresa Underberg, 76 Stimmen

3.Sarah Ulrich, 74 Stimmen

4. Katrin Heß, 64 Stimmen

5. Sarah Tkotsch, 56 Stimmen

6. Jessica Ginkel, 54 Stimmen

7. Sarah Tkotsch, 53 Stimmen

8. Anne Menden, 40 Stimmen

9. Anna Julia Kapfelsberger, 36 Stimmen

10. Sarah Bogen 22, Stimmen 

11. Katharina Woschek, 16 Stimmen

Im Januar starten wir die Abstimmung für das Jahr 2010

Danke für Eure Beteiligung und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!

Walt


*Es wäre ganz toll, wenn hier jemand eine paar tolle Bilder der Siegerinnen Jeanette Biedermann und Theresa Underberg posten würde.*


----------



## josa-d (20 Dez. 2009)

Ganz klar: Susan ist die No. 1


----------



## Walt (21 Dez. 2009)

*Korrektur: "Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2009" - Das Finale*

Jeanette Biedermann und Theresa Underberg sind gemeinsam zu "Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2009" gewählt worden.

40 deutsche Soap-Girls wurden in zwei getrennten Abstimmungsgruppen nominiert. Davon haben es die besten 11 in diese Finalabstimmung geschafft. 

Das Finale führte zu folgendem Ergebnis der Celebboard-User:

1. Jeanette Biedermann, 76 Stimmen 
Theresa Underberg, 76 Stimmen

3.Sarah Ulrich, 74 Stimmen

4. Katrin Heß, 64 Stimmen

5. Sarah Tkotsch, 56 Stimmen

*6. Jessica Ginkel, 54 Stimmen

7. Susan Sideropoulos, 53 Stimmen

8. Anne Menden, 40 Stimmen

9. Anna Julia Kapfelsberger, 36 Stimmen

10. Sarah Bogen 22, Stimmen 

11. Katharina Woschek, 16 Stimmen*

Im Januar starten wir die Abstimmung für das Jahr 2010

Danke für Eure Beteiligung und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!

Walt


*Es wäre ganz toll, wenn hier jemand eine paar tolle Bilder der Siegerinnen Jeanette Biedermann und Theresa Underberg posten würde.*


----------



## marcel12345 (30 Sep. 2010)

top


----------



## rodoss (4 Dez. 2010)

super!!!


----------

